# Dubai districts



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

What area/district is the best for living for someone without a car (my man would have a car, I wouldn't), so with good public transport, some nice walking paths (like along a beach for example), with some shops nearby?
Any info appreciated


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Mariposa03 said:


> What area/district is the best for living for someone without a car (my man would have a car, I wouldn't), so with good public transport, some nice walking paths (like along a beach for example), with some shops nearby?
> Any info appreciated


Where does he work? I like the Marina and JLT areas, it offers what you need but might be a long way from employment.


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

XDoodle****** said:


> Where does he work? I like the Marina and JLT areas, it offers what you need but might be a long way from employment.


So far, he doesn't work  but his future office is in/near Marina. So Marina is definity ok, but it is expensive. 
I was wondering whether there are some other nice districts with a good access to Marina and nice neighbourhood for me.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

What is your budget for housing?

Anything near a metro station is going to be more expensive, although there are cheaper areas. If money is of a concern, look into Al Barsha. Two metro stops, a major mall, walkable urban area, yet only 10 minutes by metro from the Marina, where you can walk to the beach or take the tram to the nearest stop for the beach.


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

TallyHo said:


> What is your budget for housing?
> 
> Anything near a metro station is going to be more expensive, although there are cheaper areas. If money is of a concern, look into Al Barsha. Two metro stops, a major mall, walkable urban area, yet only 10 minutes by metro from the Marina, where you can walk to the beach or take the tram to the nearest stop for the beach.


So far, our budget is too low, 60-70k annually, and I see nice 1 bedroom flats in Marina for 80-90k, so more than our budget. 
For me, 10 minutes by metro is definitely ok, so I will have a look.
Are there any other good property sites apart from dubizzle or propertyfinder? 

Is it possible to find better deals when one is already in Dubai and talks to estate agents in person?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You should be able to find something in Dubai Marina for 60-70k. These will be the Marina Diamonds and very simple apartments. But you are in the Marina. 

As long as you're not expecting a lot of fancy amenities you will find a 1-bedroom apartment in your price range somewhere along the metro line. Barsha, TECOM, JLT and Marina. Be aware that JLT is district cooling, which can add as much as another 1,000 a month in your air conditioning bills, while Marina and Barsha and TECOM have free air conditioning included in your rent.


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

OK, my budget has increased  

So I have a question. Which towers in Marina are good? I've read somewhere that some towers are better, some are worse, but how to tell which is which? Any ideas how to find a good one?
Any help appreciated!


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Mariposa03 said:


> OK, my budget has increased
> 
> So I have a question. Which towers in Marina are good? I've read somewhere that some towers are better, some are worse, but how to tell which is which? Any ideas how to find a good one?
> Any help appreciated!


It’s easy ...... go and view as many as you can, you will then get a feel for them.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if you search the forum (search button at the top) or in google using: <search term> site:Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad you will be able to see a few threads that have discussed the various Marina buildings. There are many buildings with new ones coming up all the time, so it will be very difficult for people to give you an exhaustive overview (simply put, most of us do not know). You can also use the website flatreviews - but very limited reviews. But if the rent is too low or too high compared to the market then there must be something wrong (or something very right) about the building. Also the proximity to the metro, and the view of course affects the rent.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

rsinner said:


> if you search the forum (search button at the top) or in google using: <search term> site:Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad you will be able to see a few threads that have discussed the various Marina buildings. There are many buildings with new ones coming up all the time, so it will be very difficult for people to give you an exhaustive overview (simply put, most of us do not know). You can also use the website flatreviews - but very limited reviews. But if the rent is too low or too high compared to the market then there must be something wrong (or something very right) about the building. Also the proximity to the metro, and the view of course affects the rent.


I see there are bargains in the Torch right now!


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

UKMS said:


> It’s easy ...... go and view as many as you can, you will then get a feel for them.


I've been looking at ads for some time and my head is full  
Most of them look OK, but I'm wondering whether there are any hidden problems, and what I should pay special attention to.



rsinner said:


> if you search the forum (search button at the top) or in google using: <search term> site:Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad you will be able to see a few threads that have discussed the various Marina buildings. There are many buildings with new ones coming up all the time, so it will be very difficult for people to give you an exhaustive overview (simply put, most of us do not know). You can also use the website flatreviews - but very limited reviews. But if the rent is too low or too high compared to the market then there must be something wrong (or something very right) about the building. Also the proximity to the metro, and the view of course affects the rent.


Thanks!
If you say that some of these towers have been discussed, I will definitely try to search for them.
And I completely understand that most of you might not know, but I thought it's worth asking the question  

Yes, the view is important to me


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Mariposa03 said:


> Yes, the view is important to me


You pay for the view here. What is your budget now? Wasn't it 60-70k before? With that budget you might be able to get an apartment in one of the least desirable buildings with no view to speak of.

It sounds like location and easy access to the metro should be your top priority. Why are you so set on Marina? Wouldn't it be better to start with something more affordable first and see how it goes for a year? It's not ideal to spend too much money on rent and living on a very tight budget.
A more affordable location but still close enough to Marina would be for example Al Barsha or Barsha Heights (Tecom).


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

QOFE said:


> You pay for the view here. What is your budget now? Wasn't it 60-70k before? With that budget you might be able to get an apartment in one of the least desirable buildings with no view to speak of.
> 
> It sounds like location and easy access to the metro should be your top priority. Why are you so set on Marina? Wouldn't it be better to start with something more affordable first and see how it goes for a year? It's not ideal to spend too much money on rent and living on a very tight budget.
> A more affordable location but still close enough to Marina would be for example Al Barsha or Barsha Heights (Tecom).


My budget is around 100k now (housing allowance is still a bit more, but a difference is our savings). 

Yes, I know I'm set on Marina  I love the views there, the walkable area (I won't be driving a car), I'd love to live in a flat with a sea/water view, and I'd love to have a possibility to just go outside and go for a walk (yes, I know, summer temperatures are horrible for walking  )
And Marina is close to my husband's office, so he also likes this location.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

You have to remember that all the towers are built badly. What may look shiny now may not look that good in a few years. I would personally go for the newer towers and not on a ridiculously high floor ( To many fire alarms and fires here and walking down 40 flights of stairs is not ideal)
The Marina is busy, traffic can very awfuland very noisy, i moved from there as wanted peace and quiet however some love it. Go and look around them and look at walls/under the sink in Kitchen/bathroom ( Cracked walls and leaks are common here) ask when the A/C and water heaters were last serviced/ replaced ( I am that sad i even asked for proof of this) as when major things go wrong dont always rely on your LL to replace them. Visit during rush hour so you can an idea of noise/traffic and i would knock on neighbours doors and ask what the building is like. Its always good to get a feel of a building as once you handover those cheques you are there for a year and finally avoid district cooling if you can as the bills can be an additional expense


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

Reddiva said:


> You have to remember that all the towers are built badly. What may look shiny now may not look that good in a few years. I would personally go for the newer towers and not on a ridiculously high floor ( To many fire alarms and fires here and walking down 40 flights of stairs is not ideal)
> The Marina is busy, traffic can very awfuland very noisy, i moved from there as wanted peace and quiet however some love it. Go and look around them and look at walls/under the sink in Kitchen/bathroom ( Cracked walls and leaks are common here) ask when the A/C and water heaters were last serviced/ replaced ( I am that sad i even asked for proof of this) as when major things go wrong dont always rely on your LL to replace them. Visit during rush hour so you can an idea of noise/traffic and i would knock on neighbours doors and ask what the building is like. Its always good to get a feel of a building as once you handover those cheques you are there for a year and finally avoid district cooling if you can as the bills can be an additional expense


Thank you for so much info!
Up to which floor would it be ok? And how often are these fire alarms?
Is it common to visit neighbours? I haven't thought of that.

I've thought that we may first look for some short-term rent (like six months), and then decide for long-term. I've seen there are quite a decent amount of short-term appartments available.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Mariposa03 said:


> Thank you for so much info!
> Up to which floor would it be ok? And how often are these fire alarms?
> Is it common to visit neighbours? I haven't thought of that.
> 
> I've thought that we may first look for some short-term rent (like six months), and then decide for long-term. I've seen there are quite a decent amount of short-term appartments available.


I have never been above floor 5 but personally speaking i wouldnt go above 10 haha. The fire alarms go off at least once a week in our building however that is usually due to cooking! Look at the Gloria Hotel short term let apartments. One side is sea facing it is right next the metro and may be decent for short stay
If you chose the marina then look at JBR although the traffic on the walk can be noisy when all the showboaters zoom down their in their supercars.


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

Once a week is often  

And any info on Jumeirah Lake Towers? Lake view would be enough for me, and they seems to be a bit cheaper than Marina.

I'll have a look at this hotel!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Mariposa03 said:


> Once a week is often
> 
> And any info on Jumeirah Lake Towers? Lake view would be enough for me, and they seems to be a bit cheaper than Marina.
> 
> I'll have a look at this hotel!


Jumeirah Lake Towers (JLT) is a bit cheaper than the Marina but you have to pay for the air conditioning, and it can be expensive. Marina apartments tend to have the air conditioning included in the rent, so at the end of the day JLT apartments aren't necessarily that much cheaper. Apartment quality varies tremendously. 

Rents are dropping in Dubai so with a budget of 100k you will certainly get a pleasant apartment. But I'd also try to be as frugal as possible within reason, especially in your first year. Try to set a budget of 80k.


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

TallyHo said:


> Jumeirah Lake Towers (JLT) is a bit cheaper than the Marina but you have to pay for the air conditioning, and it can be expensive. Marina apartments tend to have the air conditioning included in the rent, so at the end of the day JLT apartments aren't necessarily that much cheaper. Apartment quality varies tremendously.
> 
> Rents are dropping in Dubai so with a budget of 100k you will certainly get a pleasant apartment. But I'd also try to be as frugal as possible within reason, especially in your first year. Try to set a budget of 80k.


I was thinking around 80-90k for rent plus all these fees/deposits/media - 100k.

And as my husband will have a serviced apartment from his company (free for the first 4 weeks, then paid, but no idea how much yet), I was thinking we will stay there for a bit, and then find sth more permanent. Or find sth for a few months, and then for one year.

JLT seems to be a bit quieter than Marina, but still full of life, so I think it might suit us better.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I lived in the Torch Tower, before the first fire there was alarms quite often, maybe two a week that everyone ignored. During the first fire I had to walk down 63 flights of stairs and couldn't walk properly for a week but after that fire the alarms were far more rare. I was lucky enough to be out during the second fire but unlucky enough to be effected so recently moved to another location. I looked at several properties that were fairly new but they were just not that impressive, I settled on a brand new building for 150k, I don't think 80-90 will get you much in the Marina.


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

XDoodle****** said:


> I lived in the Torch Tower, before the first fire there was alarms quite often, maybe two a week that everyone ignored. During the first fire I had to walk down 63 flights of stairs and couldn't walk properly for a week but after that fire the alarms were far more rare. I was lucky enough to be out during the second fire but unlucky enough to be effected so recently moved to another location. I looked at several properties that were fairly new but they were just not that impressive, I settled on a brand new building for 150k, I don't think 80-90 will get you much in the Marina.


OMG, 63 flights of stairs sound horrible to me  

Yep, after looking at many, many more ads I see that 80-90 is a bit too low for Marina. Unless I would consider Marina Diamonds, but I've read they are poor quality.

I am also wondering about AC fees. Some apts in JLT (now I'm more focused on JLT) are described as chiller free. So do you think I may assume that I would not have to pay additional AC fees?

And if an apt is not chiller free how much should I add per month for AC per one bedroom? 2-3k?

I have also seen that in photos of some apartments there are additional fans. Does it mean AC does not work at all or is it not efficient?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Mariposa03 said:


> I have also seen that in photos of some apartments there are additional fans. Does it mean AC does not work at all or is it not efficient?


Keep in mind that quite often the photos in adverts are not the actual apartment.... many agents use generic photos or photos of ‘similar’ apartments


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Mariposa03 said:


> ...And if an apt is not chiller free how much should I add per month for AC per one bedroom? 2-3k?


Nowhere near that. In a 2-bed apartment in JLT, the AC will set you back 3-400 per month.

There's a standing charge quarterly that comes in at about 1k, the other months you just pay for your usage which is 50-70 AED


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

UKMS said:


> Keep in mind that quite often the photos in adverts are not the actual apartment.... many agents use generic photos or photos of ‘similar’ apartments


Is it really that common?
In some cases it's really easy to see that photos show sth different, but some adverts seems to be legit, I think.



Dave-o said:


> Nowhere near that. In a 2-bed apartment in JLT, the AC will set you back 3-400 per month.
> 
> There's a standing charge quarterly that comes in at about 1k, the other months you just pay for your usage which is 50-70 AED


Thanks.

So I think I'll try to find sth chiller free.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Mariposa03 said:


> Is it really that common?
> In some cases it's really easy to see that photos show sth different, but some adverts seems to be legit, I think.


Doesn’t necessarily mean the adverts are not legit ..... just means some agents are too lazy to take more photos of apartments/villas that are the same or similar .... just don’t rely on anything you see in the photos in the way of fittings, features or views. You will also have probably noticed that the same properties are often advertised by multiple agents.


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

UKMS said:


> Doesn’t necessarily mean the adverts are not legit ..... just means some agents are too lazy to take more photos of apartments/villas that are the same or similar .... just don’t rely on anything you see in the photos in the way of fittings, features or views. You will also have probably noticed that the same properties are often advertised by multiple agents.


To be honest, no, I haven't noticed that  But I have noticed that sometimes photos in the same advert are taken from two different apartments, or there are no photos of interior at all etc. 
But for example betterhomes usually have plan of a given apartment, and photos seems to reflect that.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Mariposa03 said:


> To be honest, no, I haven't noticed that  But I have noticed that sometimes photos in the same advert are taken from two different apartments, or there are no photos of interior at all etc.
> But for example betterhomes usually have plan of a given apartment, and photos seems to reflect that.


The apartment I rented I did not actually see before I rented it, the web sites had generic pictures of each layout and I visited similar apartments but not the "one". I did briefly look at it as I dropped off the check to make sure it was as advertised but as it was a new building there was little risk.


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

Do you have any general pros/cons about The Greens / The Views area? I see it's a bit far from metro, so I would have to use buses or taxis (additional costs) and I'm not sure about general walkable area, condition of buildings in general etc.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Mariposa03 said:


> Do you have any general pros/cons about The Greens / The Views area? I see it's a bit far from metro, so I would have to use buses or taxis (additional costs) and I'm not sure about general walkable area, condition of buildings in general etc.


It's my favourite neighbourhood in Dubai if you want an apartment. People who live in the Greens/Views love living there. It probably comes closest to a European neighbourhood feel, with the little shopping centre and the lake and greenery. 

All of the Greens/Views is managed by Emaar, and they keep the place **** and span. The low rise apartments are the oldest and are starting to suffer some quality issues but it's nowhere as bad as you can find in the Marina. The high rises are better, but you do pay for it. 

In terms of walkability, the Greens/Views do allow you to walk to the bars and shops in TECOM. The metro station is a bit of a walk but I've done it many times. If you live in the part of the Greens closest to Sheikh Zayed it's not too bad of a walk and actually comparable to living in a European city and being a few blocks from the nearest underground/metro stop. There is also a bus that runs from the Greens to the metro station and back. Bus fares are quite cheap. The bus will also run to Mall of Emirates.


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

TallyHo said:


> It's my favourite neighbourhood in Dubai if you want an apartment. People who live in the Greens/Views love living there. It probably comes closest to a European neighbourhood feel, with the little shopping centre and the lake and greenery.
> 
> All of the Greens/Views is managed by Emaar, and they keep the place **** and span. The low rise apartments are the oldest and are starting to suffer some quality issues but it's nowhere as bad as you can find in the Marina. The high rises are better, but you do pay for it.
> 
> In terms of walkability, the Greens/Views do allow you to walk to the bars and shops in TECOM. The metro station is a bit of a walk but I've done it many times. If you live in the part of the Greens closest to Sheikh Zayed it's not too bad of a walk and actually comparable to living in a European city and being a few blocks from the nearest underground/metro stop. There is also a bus that runs from the Greens to the metro station and back. Bus fares are quite cheap. The bus will also run to Mall of Emirates.


Thanks for a nice review  So I think I will have a closer look at some apartments there, the area seems nice.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Mariposa03 said:


> Thanks for a nice review  So I think I will have a closer look at some apartments there, the area seems nice.


I have lived in the Greens for 3 years and lived in the Views for 2 years

The main differences between the two are prices and quality of build
All the Views are lovely buildings but cost more than the old greens and don't have the issues that are starting to plague the Greens
If you chose the Greens then the ones on street 1 and 2 are bigger and closer to the Metro. You couldn't do the walk in the summer though as far too hot

If you go further down the street then the buildings i know have no major issues are Al Dhafra and Al Arta i cannot comment on the others ( I live in Al Arta ) personally i wouldnt get a low rise pool facing as the kids can be noisy, the side streets facing arent and i have never been disturbed. If you choose the old Greens then ask when the a/c and water heater was last serviced as those are the things that are starting to go also check the tiles ( see if they are wobbly) as many are lifting.


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

Reddiva said:


> I have lived in the Greens for 3 years and lived in the Views for 2 years
> 
> The main differences between the two are prices and quality of build
> All the Views are lovely buildings but cost more than the old greens and don't have the issues that are starting to plague the Greens
> ...


Thanks for the info what I should look out for! And good point with the pool!

I must say I prefer The Views to the Greens, as I think I prefer living on a higher floors than in The Greens (although the Links Canal Apartments are lovely but more expensive than my budget). Where in The Views did you live and what do you recommend?

I did some digging in the forum, there are some opinions about individual buildings in the Views but of course the more information the better


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Mariposa03 said:


> Thanks for the info what I should look out for! And good point with the pool!
> 
> I must say I prefer The Views to the Greens, as I think I prefer living on a higher floors than in The Greens (although the Links Canal Apartments are lovely but more expensive than my budget). Where in The Views did you live and what do you recommend?
> 
> I did some digging in the forum, there are some opinions about individual buildings in the Views but of course the more information the better


I lived in Turia and was street facing, ground floor, huge balcony ( never again, too dusty, noisy with traffic and cigarette ends coming over and i found the street facing apartments dark but that may of been the built in dark cupboards and landlords decor! 
Mosela is one of the best as is Panoramic there is also a new golf facing residence near the shops called Dutco and it is gorgeous but close to the Mosque so i do not know how loud it may be . The Views have 24 hour security whereas the Greens has one security guy for all 4 buildings so we rarely see him. Bear in mind if you get a 1 or 2 bed you will only get one car park space and parking on the street isn't cheap ( sadly no free parking in the area anymore) or residents may for a proce rent you their spare space I don't like high floors for obvious reasons ( Don't want to walk down hundreds of flights if the fire alarms go off) But in my opinion Mosela. Panoramic ( More expensive that other views buildings) and Dutco are the nicest 3


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Mariposa03 said:


> Thanks for the info what I should look out for! And good point with the pool!
> 
> I must say I prefer The Views to the Greens, as I think I prefer living on a higher floors than in The Greens (although the Links Canal Apartments are lovely but more expensive than my budget). Where in The Views did you live and what do you recommend?
> 
> I did some digging in the forum, there are some opinions about individual buildings in the Views but of course the more information the better


Golf Tower is the best quality of the highrises.

Links and Fairways are comparable. Fairways has the best pool complex of the entire Greens/Views. It's fabulous. 

Mosela and Tanaro are fine if a bit mundane. 

Panorama is the newest tower and it's had some quality issues, but other people I know who lived there haven't had any issues at all. I gather a concern was that because Panorama's back side is directly opposite the camel race track, the apartments got a lot of dust no matter how much they tried to keep the windows sealed.

Reddiva's comment about the newer low rises closer to Sheikh Zayed is valid - the apartments are simple but bigger than comparable apartments in the high rises. High rise apartments are smaller. But you get a view and that seems to be a priority for you.


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

Reddiva said:


> I lived in Turia and was street facing, ground floor, huge balcony ( never again, too dusty, noisy with traffic and cigarette ends coming over and i found the street facing apartments dark but that may of been the built in dark cupboards and landlords decor!
> Mosela is one of the best as is Panoramic there is also a new golf facing residence near the shops called Dutco and it is gorgeous but close to the Mosque so i do not know how loud it may be . The Views have 24 hour security whereas the Greens has one security guy for all 4 buildings so we rarely see him. Bear in mind if you get a 1 or 2 bed you will only get one car park space and parking on the street isn't cheap ( sadly no free parking in the area anymore) or residents may for a proce rent you their spare space I don't like high floors for obvious reasons ( Don't want to walk down hundreds of flights if the fire alarms go off) But in my opinion Mosela. Panoramic ( More expensive that other views buildings) and Dutco are the nicest 3


I think that close to the mosque is not so good  
And good point for the security, I think I would prefer 24h security (although where I live now there is no security at all, so anything will be an upgrade, haha).
One car park space is not a problem, I won't be having my own car anyway.
High floor would be up to 10th for me, I think. 
Mosela looks nice, I've seen some nice apartments there, and they have large balconies which is a plus.

[edit]



TallyHo said:


> Golf Tower is the best quality of the highrises.
> 
> Links and Fairways are comparable. Fairways has the best pool complex of the entire Greens/Views. It's fabulous.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Yes, I'd like a nice view  I will be staying at home (and working part-time there) so I'd like to have sth nice outside my windows.

As for the camel track, is it possible to see camel races from there or one just gets lots of dust and that's all?

And Golf Towers have really nice views, but I think quite small balconies from what I remember. And we will need a balcony space to store our bicycles (unless there are some specific storage spaces in the buildings?), and of course to sit from time to time.

And yes, I've seen the pool in Fairways, it looks really nice!


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Mariposa03 said:


> I think that close to the mosque is not so good
> And good point for the security, I think I would prefer 24h security (although where I live now there is no security at all, so anything will be an upgrade, haha).
> One car park space is not a problem, I won't be having my own car anyway.
> High floor would be up to 10th for me, I think.
> ...


my Greens buildings has bike racks in the basement i don't know if this applies to the views but can ask as friend lives in Tanaro.


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

Reddiva said:


> my Greens buildings has bike racks in the basement i don't know if this applies to the views but can ask as friend lives in Tanaro.


It would be awesome if you could ask your friend, thank you


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Mariposa03 said:


> I think that close to the mosque is not so good
> And good point for the security, I think I would prefer 24h security (although where I live now there is no security at all, so anything will be an upgrade, haha).
> One car park space is not a problem, I won't be having my own car anyway.
> High floor would be up to 10th for me, I think.
> ...


I don't think so. The building isn't high enough and the race track is buried deep in that massive plot of land. But you will get a lot of dust and camel races are not interesting (I saw one in my first year in Dubai and have never bothered to watch another one since then and that was more than 10 years ago!). 

I keep my bicycle in the apartment and I'll say another advantage of the Greens/Views is that it's easy to slip out on the bicycle and cycle towards Emirates Living (Springs, Meadows, Lakes and cycle on their pathways. 

People do keep bicycles locked up by their parking spaces too. 

Regarding safety - Dubai is very safe. The advantage of the security desks in the Views is more vanity than reality. I know plenty of people who lived in the low rises and they never had any security issues.


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

TallyHo said:


> I don't think so. The building isn't high enough and the race track is buried deep in that massive plot of land. But you will get a lot of dust and camel races are not interesting (I saw one in my first year in Dubai and have never bothered to watch another one since then and that was more than 10 years ago!).
> 
> I keep my bicycle in the apartment and I'll say another advantage of the Greens/Views is that it's easy to slip out on the bicycle and cycle towards Emirates Living (Springs, Meadows, Lakes and cycle on their pathways.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
In Poland people don't usually keep their bikes in their parking spaces below or the buildings because bikes tend to get stolen quite often unfortunately. So this is why I haven't thought of this solution earlier. But yes, it would be perfect to keep them there.
And good to know that this area is a nice starting point for bike rides


----------

